# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  PWM nas Meanwell

## Baltasar Parreira

Deixo aqui alguma informação que poderá ser útil para quem está ou vai usar fontes de alimentação Meanwell em vez de drivers/bucks devido a estas já terem internamente regulação de corrente constante logo desempenharem a mesma função.

O circuito que deixo aqui tanto serve para usar directamente controlando os leds bem como com uma fonte adicional de 10V DC controlar as Meanwell que têm PWM incorporado devido ao mesmo ser de 0v-10V.

Saliento para já que mesmo que a vossa Meanwell tenha PWM que é mais vantajoso não usar e utilizar este mesmo circuito para ligar entre a saída dela e os leds e passo a explicar porquê.

Se virem bem este gráfico da curva PWM de uma Meanwell e aqui vou usar como exemplo a vulgar e muito usada serie ELN-60 versão P, portanto com PWM digital (PDF original com esta informacao):



ora como podem ver entre 0% e 11% de Duty Cycle vão ter sempre 0% de corrente fornecida aos leds ou seja estarão apagados e a partir dos 11% salta logo para 15% de corrente ou seja resumindo o arranque de fade nunca será suave no inicio e consoante o tipo de leds poderão até nem ter um DIM muito baixo pois estando o led apagado salta logo para um estado de muita intensidade.

Ora isto melhora um pouco no caso da versão D destas mesmo Meanwell, esta versão faz PWM por variação de voltagem de 0V-10V nos seu terminais e não por input de sinal PWM digital, aqui fica o gráfico para esta (mesmo PDF original com esta informacao)::




como vêm aqui já conseguimos estando o led apagado um salto menor de só para 5% de corrente fornecida ao mesmo dando um input de cerca de 0.9V permitindo assim um arranque DIM mais suave.


Como referi no inicio este esquema que aqui apresento pode servir tanto para as versões P como D e ser usado para em função do sinal PWM do Arduino criar um sinal PWM de 0V-10V aceite pela Meanwell no caso do modelo P ou fazer uma variação de voltagem de 0V -10V no caso do modelo D bastando ligar na sua entrada um fonte de 10V DC.
No entanto e como referido devido aos pequeno problemas da impossibilidade de regulação DIM nos valores baixos na minha opinião deverá ser ignorado o controle PWM interno das próprias Meanwell e ligado entre a saída destas e os leds em si a controlar, assim para alem de evitar a aquisição de outra fonte de 10VDC tem uma variação de DIM 100% suave aceitando o sinal PWM directo vindo do arduino.


Aqui fica o esquema e como podem multiplicar de um só pino PWM do arduino para N drivers/Meanwells consoante a quantidade de leds que têm.
A limitação está na voltagem e amperagem que o vosso circuito de leds irá consumir que não poderá ser superior ao que o MOSFET usado tem, limite esse que neste caso para o modelo utilizado anda na casa dos 55V e 29A que penso seja mais que suficiente para todos os casos.



As resistências pull up de 10K a massa servem para manter os MOSFETS apagados pois ao ligarem a alimentação do Arduino o mesmo não tem valores 0 de PWM imediato e teriam um clarão rápido dos leds a ligar antes de estes pinos estabilizarem com valores a 0 por defeito.
As resistência de 100 OHM servem para desmultiplicar de uma só saída PWM poderem ligar N circuitos (MOSFET's para N leds cada um).

Ok espero ter ajudar a tirar algumas duvidas e como podem tirar melhor partido das vossas Meanwell se quiserem um DIM suave e perfeito.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:tutasla: 

Já tinha experimentado essa solução exacta (recomendada precisamente pelo Baltasar) para já com uma ventoinha de PC a 12v fazer as vezes do Mean Well e o circuito funciona na perfeição com os 5V do Arduino.

Devo é dizer que as duas resistências são absolutamente críticas. Sem elas tive resultados menos correctos apesar de usar o mesmo software. Por exemplo se mandava um valor elevado para o pin de controlo e depois o baixava para zero a ventoinha continuava a rodar embora mais lentamente.

Comprei uns quantos mosfets desses. Também espero usar um para me accionar o repositor.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Caro Baltasar, mto orbigado pela sua ajuda.

Como nao entendo muito de eletronica, fiquei com algumas duvidas, vc teria uma foto
 Deste circuito montada para que eu entenda melhor?

Obrigado,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não Evandro só tenho mesmo este esquema, mas penso que fotografias disto montando ainda era pior pois não vias nada das ligações.

Todos os componentes usados são muito simples, deixo aqui o pinout do MOSFET que poderá ser o mais confuso para quem não conhece bem.



*G = Gate
D = Drain
S = Source*

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Obrigado Baltasar,

É que são tantas ligações que me confundo todo.

O que acha deste esquema? Funcionaria?



Muito obrigado novamente,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim funciona no caso de quereres usar mesmo o controle PWM da Meanwell que tem as desvantagens que referi, ou seja não vais conseguir para valores baixos de PWM ter corrente nos leds.

Esse chip não deixa de ser 2 MOSFETS dentro desse package para correntes e amperagens muito mais baixas, mas para controlar só os 10V a entrar no PWM da Meanwell serve perfeitamente.

Eu só adicionaria as resistências a saída do Arduino e as de pull up para não ter flashes nos leds quando se liga a fonte de alimentação.

Atenção o boneco da ligação ás Meanwell não está 100% correcto, para alem de faltar a ligação ao negativo da fonte a elas as entradas assinaladas são ambas positivas nas Meanwell.

No entanto normalmente o que se comuta é sempre o negativo indo o positivo directo à fonte, mas não conheço esse chip e pode ter outra polaridade pois existe os N-Channel e os P-Channel.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Atenção que com essas resistências no lm317, só vais ter 9.58V à saida.

segundo a formula:

vout=1.25(1+R2/R1)

vout=1.25(1+10000/1500) = 9.58V

se for:

vout=1.25(1+10000/1200) = 11.6V

Colocando o R2 de 10k como potênciometro, já permite depois ajustar para os 10V!  :SbOk: 

Ou seja,

R1 = 1.2K
R2 = Pot 10K

Falta tb um condensador de 100nf na entrada do lm e um de 1uf na saida. Mesmo utilizando uma fonte de 12V estabilizada, é conveniente colocar.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Obrigado Baltasar e Joao,

Irei tentar fazer o modelo que o Baltasar passou entao, tomara que eu consiga  :Big Grin: .

Qualquer coisa entro em contato para tirar alguma dúvida.

abraço.

Evandro

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Baltasar, se me permite vou postando meu andamento e também tirando minhas dúvidas assim poderemos ajudar mais usuário leigos como eu, hehe.

Abaixo foto dos componentes que comprei agora.



Se estiver algo errado me corrija por favor.

Grato,

Evandro

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Baltasar, Joao e demais que possam me ajudar, segue um rascunho de como eu estou achando que devo fazer as ligações, me corrijam por favor se eu estiver errado, hehe, lembrando que o meu driver é o ELN-60-48P.



Obrigado,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Evandro, aproveitando a tua imagem este é o esquema das ligações mais correctas.

Repara que todas as massas (negativo) quer do Arduino quer da fonte de 10V estão ligadas entre si, da forma que tinhas e porque não sabemos que correntes vão passar nos MOSFET embora todos os pontos fossem de massa não passa nada por dentro do PCB do Arduino e o negativo da fonte vai directo aos MOSFETS fazendo assim uma ligação mais estável. Claro que o teu esquema funcionaria mas com o risco de se passar uma amperagem superior poder danificar alguma coisa no Arduino em si.

Assim ficas com mais pinos de saída GND do arduino para ligares outras coisas tipo a alimentação de um RTC caso tenhas, etc.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Bom dia Baltasar, muito obrigado pela sua ajuda, se me autorizar, depois vou colocar esses detalhes nos fóruns daqui do Brasil para ajudar a quem tiver dúvidas também.

Uma última dúvida sobre a ligação no mofest, o desenho abaixo está correto?



Obrigado,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não está errado, usa a imagem que tinha colocado num post anterior, esta:



Aqui tens o símbolo com os nomes dos pinos ao lado dos pinos reais.
Se vires no meu esquema o mesmo símbolo percebes facilmente como tens de ligar ao MOSFET.

Claro que podes divulgar, os fóruns servem para isto mesmo e para nos ajudar-mos uns aos outros.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Bom dia Pessoal,

Baltasar a princípio funcionou corretamente  :Smile: , o que reparei mesmo é que apenas quando se chega a uns 10, 11% é que os leds se acendem.

Reparei que o driver mesmo estando sem pulso fica com uma voltagem de 16V não sei se isso é normal, medi com um multimetro.

Minha ligação ficou da seguinte maneira.



agradeço a sua atenção,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Evandro, tens isso trocado de novo o PWM é que passa e liga a resistência de 100 OHM a de 10K é que vai a massa (GND).

Depois como expliquei é normal só acender depois dos 11% tal como mostra os gráficos de PWM das Meanwell elas não suportam valores inferiores e nunca vai ligar os leds abaixo disso.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Obrigado Baltasar,

Corrigindo, e peço desculpas pelo excesso de dúvidas.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Está correcto agora.

Presumo que os fios cinza (negativo) e azul na Meanwell sejam os terminais de controlo PWM dela, correcto?

Agora se queres ter uma variação mesmo de 0 a 100% nos leds ligas o circuito directo assim (usando a tua imagem):



Desta forma não precisas da fonte de alimentação de 10V a regulação PWM é feita pelo meu circuito que serve de driver.
Só tens de regular a Meanwell para a voltagem e amperagem que os leds em serie vão precisar.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Correto baltasar, cinza é o branco PWM da meanwell e o azul o azul da meanwell.

Baltasar, você é o cara mesmo, hehe, mto obrigado, vou tentar fazer do jeito que mostrou agora.

O PWM (azul e branco do meanwell) ficará "desligado" daí? Ou seja, não ligo mais nada nos fios dele?.

Irei ligar o máximo que o driver suporta, 14 leds em série.

grato novamente,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto os terminais PWM da Meanwell ficam desligados e a fonte de 10V não é precisa.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Correcto os terminais PWM da Meanwell ficam desligados e a fonte de 10V não é precisa.


E o fet aguenta-se com 48 volts a atravessá-lo a 1 ampere?

Não percebo nada disto mas penso que há limites de tensão da source para o drain.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Nuno,

Se eu não me engano, pelas especificações do IRFZ34 o limite é de 60V 30A.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Fiz um prototipozito com um CREE XR-E e uma fonte não regulada e estou a obter um resultado meio estranho com duty-cycles baixos.
 :Admirado: 

Fazendo por exemplo analogWrite(LedPin, 4) obtenho uma cintilação muito grande e visível. Eu sei que é 1,5% do máximo mas... o objectivo deste esquema é precisamente poder operar nessas regiões sem saltos bruscos.

Só para cima de 10% a 15% do máximo obtenho uma luz que me parece estável visto pelo meu olho.

Ou seja: não estou a conseguir replicar neste protótipo a vantagem de se poder dispor de controlo PWM nos primeiros 5 a 10% do máximo.

Resta dizer que estou a usar o IFRZ44N.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto Evandro para o IRFZ34 é:

Vdss = 60V
Id = 30A

Podem ver aqui no PDF oficial

Mas, se usarem o IRFZ34*N* é só:

Vdss = 55V
Id = 29A

PDF oficial para este

A versão N é da quinta geração ao contrario da normal que é só de terceira, tens vantagens principalmente para trabalhar com sinais TTL (PWM do Arduino), comparem os PDF's e vejam.


Nuno como tens isso ligado?
Que fonte estás a usar?
Sabes que a fontes que com o "ripple" (frequência parasita) devolvido para trás pelo led tem comportamentos estranhos.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

Humm, entendi Baltasar, o que eu comprei é o IRFZ34, será que irei ter problemas para fazer este novo esquema você me passou ligando direto os leds sem usar a fonte de 10V ?

Obrigado,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não sem qualquer problema, a versão nova é só uma evolução do anterior mas não vai influenciar em nada para esse esquema.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno como tens isso ligado?
> Que fonte estás a usar?
> Sabes que a fontes que com o "ripple" (frequência parasita) devolvido para trás pelo led tem comportamentos estranhos.


Estou a usar um carregador de telemóvel...  :yb665: 

Engraçado...

Comentei tudo no código.

Deixei apenas uma instrução de analogWrite com um valor de 1 e ele não cintila...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora se ando por lá com delays e a fazer variar duty cycles aí volta a cintilar.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Que pino do Arduino estás a usar?

Alguns pinos estão relacionados com os interrupts internos, embora nunca tenha encontrado nenhum problema, se postares o código total como estás a fazer posso ver se alguma está menos correcta.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Que pino do Arduino estás a usar?
> 
> Alguns pinos estão relacionados com os interrupts internos, embora nunca tenha encontrado nenhum problema, se postares o código total como estás a fazer posso ver se alguma está menos correcta.


Obrigado!

Estou a usar o pino 3.

Já tinha mandado o código à vida mas era mais ou menos isto:

void setup()  { 
  pinMode(3, OUTPUT);
} 

void loop()  { 
  analogWrite(3, 255);
  delay(5000);
  analogWrite(3, 128);
  delay(5000);
  analogWrite(3, 4);
  delay(5000);                      
}

Vou mudar para o 12 a ver se acontece algo diferente. Com este código, este pin e com o pwm de 4 o led treme ainda mais que o Kadaffi deve estar a tremer nesta altura  :Whistle:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Nuno isso deveria funcionar normalíssimo, ou o circuito puxa demasiado da fonte e à oscilações pois não é muito estável ou não sei.

O que me referia é mais a estes sintomas:
*Notes and Known Issues*

The PWM outputs generated on pins 5 and 6 will have higher-than-expected duty cycles. This is because of interactions with the millis() and delay() functions, which share the same internal timer used to generate those PWM outputs. This will be noticed mostly on low duty-cycle settings (e.g 0 - 10) and may result in a value of 0 not fully turning off the output on pins 5 and 6.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho que ver como é que ele se comporta com outra fonte.

Temtei por um díodo em reverse em paralelo para ver se acontecia alguma coisa mas não deu em nada...

Também meti um condensador e esse sim reduziu ligeiramente.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

> Correcto os terminais PWM da Meanwell ficam desligados e a fonte de 10V não é precisa.


Bom dia Baltasar, fiz o teste em casa conforme você me falou, porém não deu certo, a fonte não passa de 22V mesmo regulando o SRV1  :Frown: . Será que não é porque não tem o pulso PWM ?

grato,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, o SVR1 não faz qualquer efeito se o SRV2 que regula a amperagem foi mexido, isso significa que para os amperes regulados pelo SRV2 os leds que tens ligados só consomem 22V, pois a Meanwell auto regula a voltagem de saída.

Para poderes regular a voltagem pelo SVR1 tens de ter o SVR2 no máximo ou seja estas a mandar a amperagem máxima que essa fonte pode dar para os leds, no caso da tua ELN-60-48 seria de 1.3A, o que não é bom pois vão queimar se não aceitarem trabalhar com essas correntes.

Quais são as especificações dos leds que tens?

----------


## Evandro_Contato

> Boas, o SVR1 não faz qualquer efeito se o SRV2 que regula a amperagem foi mexido, isso significa que para os amperes regulados pelo SRV2 os leds que tens ligados só consomem 22V, pois a Meanwell auto regula a voltagem de saída.
> 
> Para poderes regular a voltagem pelo SVR1 tens de ter o SVR2 no máximo ou seja estas a mandar a amperagem máxima que essa fonte pode dar para os leds, no caso da tua ELN-60-48 seria de 1.3A, o que não é bom pois vão queimar se não aceitarem trabalhar com essas correntes.
> 
> Quais são as especificações dos leds que tens?


Obrigado Baltasar, meus leds são CREE XP-E Royal Blue e Cree XP-G Cool White, vou ligar ambos separados os azuis em um driver e os brancos em outros drivers.

grato novamente,

Evandro

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Evandro, :Icon Cry:  sorry os terminais da Meanwell tem de estar ligados, mas como queres que a fonte dê sempre o máximo só lá tens de por os 10V sempre ligados, descobri isso agora no PDF técnico dele que diz o seguinte:

_"__When there is no signal sending to the control wires (open circuit between the two control wires), the power supply_
_unit will operate as 0V (D-type) or 0% duty (P-type) of input signal and hence the output current will be zero."_
Quanto aos leds que usas tens estes parâmetros e como eu faria:

XP-E = Max 3.5V @1A eu ponha 0.7A para não estar no redline e a voltagem a fonte irá auto regular como disse. 
XP-G = Max 3.3V @1A eu ponha 0.7A pelos motivos mencionados no anterior.

----------


## Evandro_Contato

> Evandro, sorry os terminais da Meanwell tem de estar ligados, mas como queres que a fonte dê sempre o máximo só lá tens de por os 10V sempre ligados, descobri isso agora no PDF técnico dele que diz o seguinte:
> 
> _"__When there is no signal sending to the control wires (open circuit between the two control wires), the power supply_
> _unit will operate as 0V (D-type) or 0% duty (P-type) of input signal and hence the output current will be zero."_
> Quanto aos leds que usas tens estes parâmetros e como eu faria:
> 
> XP-E = Max 3.5V @1A eu ponha 0.7A para não estar no redline e a voltagem a fonte irá auto regular como disse. 
> XP-G = Max 3.3V @1A eu ponha 0.7A pelos motivos mencionados no anterior.


Imagina Baltasar sem problemas  :Big Grin: , você me ajudou e muito, se não fosse você eu não teria nem conseguido ligar os driver até agora, hehe.

É muito bom saber que ainda existem pessoas como você, que ajudam os demais. Eu postei alguns detalhes de minha montagem no reefcorner.org, e fui perguntado se iria disponibilizar o código fonte do arduino, com certeza vou e vou colocar todos estes detalhes que você me ajudou  :Smile: .

Muito obrigado, e vou seguir seus conselhos para os leds  :Smile: .

Evandro

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Evandro, sorry os terminais da Meanwell tem de estar ligados, mas como queres que a fonte dê sempre o máximo só lá tens de por os 10V sempre ligados, descobri isso agora no PDF técnico dele que diz o seguinte:
> 
> _"__When there is no signal sending to the control wires (open circuit between the two control wires), the power supply_
> _unit will operate as 0V (D-type) or 0% duty (P-type) of input signal and hence the output current will be zero."_
> Quanto aos leds que usas tens estes parâmetros e como eu faria:
> 
> XP-E = Max 3.5V @1A eu ponha 0.7A para não estar no redline e a voltagem a fonte irá auto regular como disse. 
> XP-G = Max 3.3V @1A eu ponha 0.7A pelos motivos mencionados no anterior.


Evandro,

Caso não tenha uma fonte de 10v, uma bateria de 9 volts serve a função perfeitamente e como aquilo puxa muito pouco dura uma eternidade. Mas é melhor arranjar mesmo uma fonte se possível regulada por exemplo por um 7810.

Como não irá usar a corrente máxima, ter só 9 volts em vez de 10 não trará problemas. É meter a pilha e depois montar um amperímetro em série e ir rodando o pot da intensidade a partir do mínimo até aos 700mA. Convém depois deixar o sistema aquecer até à temperatura de funcionamente e voltar a medir.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Amanhã vou testar esta solução com esta fonte, 8 leds de 3w, o IRFZ44N e as duas resistências. 

Depois publico conclusões.

Entretanto fiz um módulo que transforma o pwm de 5V do Arduino no pwm das Mean Well (a 10V). Logo que o teste com 20 XM-L escrevo momo se compotou.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno

Tenho uma fonte igual a essa! 
Foi a 1a fonte que adquiri, de modo a testar os bucks de 700mA com 8 leds Royal Blue da Cree, antes de avançar no projecto.

Posso-te dizer que a fonte faz ruído (sonoro) quando o PWM está abaixo dos 100%.
Pelo menos foi o que me pareceu em Set/Out. do ano passado...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Como uma desgraça nunca vem só, depois de ter perdido o aquário chegou a vez do portátil.

O meu Arduino tinha desde ontem um código simples que manda um pwm de 255 para o pino 8.

Foi a única coisa que deu para testar e com bons resultados. Dimming não dá mesmo porque presentemente não consigo mandar código para o arduino. 
 :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Consegui convencer a minha mulher a emprestar-me o portátil dela e finalmente testei o pwm via IFRZ44N directamente à saída duma fonte de intensidade regulada.

Conclusões:

1 - Funciona sem o ruído que o Pedro experimentou.

2 - O Fet não aquece de todo

3 - O dimming é perfeitamente perceptível até aos 40/50% mas de 50 para cima confesso que começo a ter dificuldades em notar diferenças de intensidade luminosa - fiz um ciclo a saltar do pwm de 225 para 255 e mal noto a diferença, dos 240 para os 255 parece a mesma intensidade de luz.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno tenta regular a voltagem da fonte para uma mais perto do total de consumo dos leds, o que pode estar a acontecer é que o LED trabalha de X a Y e a partir de determinada voltagem apesar de ele poder estar dentro da voltagem de serviço pode ser já numa que não aumente em nada os seus lumens, dai não notares diferença.

Mas embora se note ligeiramente até aos 100% não sei bem a pouca diferença que notas se tem comparação, o importante é mesmo os valores baixos para depois assim poderes fazer um bom dimming e assim não teres um clarão de luz logo a entrar a matar.

De facto a nossa vista pode já a partir de certa intensidade de luz do led perceber a diferença mas ela está lá, os leds (estes) tem uma luz tão forte que nem se deve olhar à vista desarmada directo.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno, é normal aqui acontece o mesmo...

Não somos como os gatos, mas temos também células sensiveis à luz para o periodo nocturno, com sensibilidade perto dos 500 nm (cyan?), mas atenção estas células não tem nada a ver com a nossa visão colorida...apenas usamos para situações de baixa intensidade.

Os nossos cerebros depois descodificam isso como luz branca.

curiosamente quer os peixes quer as aves têm mais receptores cónicos (essas sim, celulas que servem para a visão colorida) para mais cores que nós.

ou seja uma tv com o sinal RGB parece estranha para um cão que só tem 2 cones diferentes(celulas para ver cor) (visão dicromática), mas também para algumas aves que julgo que têm sensibilidade a 4 cores, e alguns peixes mesmo 5...pentacromática.

essas celulas são fácilmente saturadas, e depois vês tudo iguall
mais uma vez servem para luz de baixa intensidade.
calculo que seja algo deste estilo que esteja a acontecer.
 :Wink: 

E mesmo os receptores RGB, são também fácilmente saturados...
atenção não olhes para os leds directamente.
com os xm-l então ainda terás de ter mais cuidado.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Infelizmente não consigo mexer na fonte quer na intensidade quer na tensão.

Recapitulando, (e que me perdoem os menos vocacionados para a matemática  :Coradoeolhos: ) o efeito que o meu olho percebeu (olhando para uma parede para onde tinha os leds apontados) seria descrito graficamente, considerando o eixo dos X de 0 a 255 e o dos Y com a intensidade luminosa, por uma curva monótona crescente a tender assintoticamente para o máximo. Muito inclinada no início e quase horizontal no final (tipo ramo de hipérbole).

Faltou dizer que o efeito de cintilação que encontrei na primeira experiência com apenas um XR-E com fonte não regulada não se fez notar.

António, o que mencionas é algo que sempre me intrigou face ao pwm. Será que a frequência da onda quadrada que para nós é indetectável não será perceptível para alguns seres que tenhamos no aquário que nesse caso sentiriam um stress com a luz equivalente ao que nós sentimos quando apanhamos uma daquelas lâmpadas fluorescentes avariadas em que a luz parece que treme?

Dizem que um colibri consegue ver as asas doutro colibri a bater. Um colibri no cinema não vê um filme, vê uma apresentação de slides. Diria então que dependendo da frequência do pwm, um colibri possivelmente sentir-se-á numa discoteca sem música debaixo deste dimming.  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Infelizmente não consigo mexer na fonte quer na intensidade quer na tensão.
> 
> Recapitulando, (e que me perdoem os menos vocacionados para a matemática ) o efeito que o meu olho percebeu (olhando para uma parede para onde tinha os leds apontados) seria descrito graficamente, considerando o eixo dos X de 0 a 255 e o dos Y com a intensidade luminosa, por uma curva monótona crescente a tender assintoticamente para o máximo. Muito inclinada no início e quase horizontal no final (tipo ramo de hipérbole).
> 
> Faltou dizer que o efeito de cintilação que encontrei na primeira experiência com apenas um XR-E com fonte não regulada não se fez notar.
> 
> António, o que mencionas é algo que sempre me intrigou face ao pwm. Será que a frequência da onda quadrada que para nós é indetectável não será perceptível para alguns seres que tenhamos no aquário que nesse caso sentiriam um stress com a luz equivalente ao que nós sentimos quando apanhamos uma daquelas lâmpadas fluorescentes avariadas em que a luz parece que treme?
> ...


Nos peixes que cá tenho anda tudo na maior...mesmo com o pwm mais baixo...
Se bem porque têm cerebros mais pequenos o processamento é mais rápido, diria, não têm de atravessar o cérebro todo (nos humanos é na zona da nuca o processamento visual)...mas como os impulso são eléctricos (ás vezes) não será por ai...estamos a fazer da velocidade da luz, o problema é que também é quimico...não sei...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim, já tenho leds no aquario desdo o inicio da montangem, o que saó para ai cerca de 4 ou mais anos e nunca tive stress de peixes ou outros seres vivos devido a usar PWM.
Todos os dias tenho varias intensidades de PWM no nascer do sol e por do sol simulado quer nas nuvens que passam aleatoriamente de X em X tempo, o mesmo nas fases da lua (moonlight) que todos os dias tambem tem uma percentagem diferente de PWM em funcao do calendário.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mais uma achega...

O mar tem um "pwm permanente" se bem que de frequência mais irregular que é nada mais nada menos o efeito de convergência/divergência causado pela ondulação à superfície da água.

Lembro-me de ler que este efeito consegue expor durante tempos infinitésimos a superfície dum coral a até 50x a intensidade luminosa média.

O mesmo estudo defendia que provavelmente este efeito consegue ser aproveitado pelas algas simbióticas dos seres que temos nos nossos aquários sendo eventualmente benéfico. 

Tomando esta hipótese como boa, o pwm dos leds até pode ser que seja melhor do que regular pura e simplesmente a intensidade.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Evandro, sorry os terminais da Meanwell tem de estar ligados, mas como queres que a fonte dê sempre o máximo só lá tens de por os 10V sempre ligados, descobri isso agora no PDF técnico dele que diz o seguinte:
> 
> _"__When there is no signal sending to the control wires (open circuit between the two control wires), the power supply_
> _unit will operate as 0V (D-type) or 0% duty (P-type) of input signal and hence the output current will be zero."_
> Quanto aos leds que usas tens estes parâmetros e como eu faria:
> 
> XP-E = Max 3.5V @1A eu ponha 0.7A para não estar no redline e a voltagem a fonte irá auto regular como disse. 
> XP-G = Max 3.3V @1A eu ponha 0.7A pelos motivos mencionados no anterior.


Baltasar, boa tarde!
Poderia corrigir o último desenho que postou com a correção do problema citado acima?


Desculpe-me mas, não entendo nada de eletrônica só de construção civil.
Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

O desenho está certo só tem de nos terminais de PWM da Meanwell ter sempre 10V fixos, caso contrario ela não deita voltagem nenhuma para fora.

As saídas da Meanwell no desenho são as de output para alimentar mesmo os leds.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> O desenho está certo só tem de nos terminais de PWM da Meanwell ter sempre 10V fixos, caso contrario ela não deita voltagem nenhuma para fora.
> 
> As saídas da Meanwell no desenho são as de output para alimentar mesmo os leds.


É isto que quiz dizer?

Obrigado pela atenção.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto é isso mesmo. Assim a Meanwell tem sempre nos terminais dela +V e -V a corrente máxima regulada nos potenciómetros internos.

Depois os MOSFET (o outro esquema) é que fazem a regulação e variação DIM dos leds ligados.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Correcto é isso mesmo. Assim a Meanwell tem sempre nos terminais dela +V e -V a corrente máxima regulada nos potenciómetros internos.
> 
> Depois os MOSFET (o outro esquema) é que fazem a regulação e variação DIM dos leds ligados.


Obrigado.
Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Versão atabalhoada dum controlador de pwm "estilo Balta":

MosfetPWM.jpg

É bastante pequeno, monta-se em 5 minutos e faz maravilhas!

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Baltasar, me tire umas dúvidas por favor.

Um colega está montando uma calha de leds e soldou os leds conforme o desenho abaixo.




No total são 40 leds, cada led pode trabalhar a 3v e 700mA.

Ele tem uma fonte de 12v e corrente máxima de 29A.
É necessário colocar algum resistor para limitar a corrente?

Pelas poucas aulas de elétrica que assisti o ano passado na faculdade lembro-me que para circuitos em paralelo apenas a tensão é constante.

O circuito que você apresentou pode ser usado para controlar a intensidade desses leds?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, é sempre aconselhável a resistência em serie por cada grupo de 4 leds nesse esquema, 1 OHM / 2W chega perfeitamente pois apesar de cada led ir trabalhar a 3V exactos à sempre ligeiras oscilações e assim o circuito fica mais equilibrado com a limitação da resistência.

Sim o circuito que coloquei dos MOSFET funciona perfeitamente para controlar/DIMMAR esses 40 leds de uma só fez caso assim se queira ou caso contrario terá de ser um mosfet por cada grupo/cor de leds que queiram controlar.
Depois a entrada dele é usar o vulgar sinal PWM retirado do Arduino ou qualquer outra saída PWM.
arrumação.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Baltasar, obrigado!
O mosfet poderá ser o IRFZ34?

Fiz um esquema do circuito completo veja se está correto por favor.

<<<<<IMAGEM EXCLUIDA>>>>>>

Não coloquei os resistores em série com os leds pois, estive olhando as especificações dos leds e a tensão mínima é de 3,5v e não 3v como eu tinha dito. A fonte tem regulagem até 13,6v então, acho que não vou ter problema.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

atenção ao pinout do fet, tá todo errado.

O pwm liga á gate, o Source ao negativo da fonte, e o dreno ao negativo dos led's.

Abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

João, obrigado!
Agora está correto?



Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim está!  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

João, mais uma vez obrigado.

Vou aproveitar e deixar aqui o esquema que fiz há muito tempo para que pessoas leigas como eu entendam.



Onde está DGS, leia-se GDS.

Se houver algum erro me avisem por favor.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Tenho outra dúvida.

Para uma fonte de corrente constante de 1250 mA qual resistor preciso colocar para que chegue somente 700 mA nos leds?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## António Vitor

Disperdicio de energia se metesses uma resistência para isso. acho que há alternativas, mas vamos esperar pelos entendidos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Olá!
> 
> Tenho outra dúvida.
> 
> Para uma fonte de corrente constante de 1250 mA qual resistor preciso colocar para que chegue somente 700 mA nos leds?
> 
> Grato.
> Fernando Garcia


Boas Fernando.

Não estou a perceber a tua pergunta, esse meanwell é um driver de corrente constante ou uma fonte de alimentação?

E queres 1250mA nos leds ou 700mA?

E que ser for fonte de alimentação, não vais fazer uma fonte de corrente constante mt eficiente se usares resitência somente.

Mas em todo o caso, tens a certeza que são só 3V por Led ? Que led's são?

É que o que me parece, é que eles já estão limitados pela propria fonte de alimentação (caso seja realmente uma fonte de alimentção e não um driver) por esta não dar tensão suficiente para os 4 led's em serie.

Abraço,

JA

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
João, tenho este driver lpf-60-d-48
http://www.meanwell.com/search/LPF-60D/default.htm.

Preciso ligar 2 séries de 9 leds em paralelo.
Os leds são 3,6v e 700mA.

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Já consegui resolver. 
Coloquei um potenciômetro.

Obrigado.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Potenciometro? Em serie com os leds? qual potenciometro?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Potenciometro? Em serie com os leds? qual potenciometro?


Provavelmente um de 100k a fazer dimming.

Este Meanwell é parecido com o meu. Permite controlar a corrente constante por via da resistência entre o fio branco e azul. Além disso também é dimável via pwm ou tensão entre 0 e 10V.

Testei com o multímetro e o pot regula de facto a corrente o que permite usar este driver/fonte num espetro de circuitos muito vasto.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ok, percebi. O azul e branco é o ajuste, ok.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Usei um potênciometro de 94K.
A princípio eu iria ligar os leds em série mas, a fonte só suporta 48v então, colequei duas séries de 9 leds e as coloquei em paralelo.



Agora estou com receio de queimar um led de uma série e a corrente de 1,25A passar para a outra série e queimar ela inteira.
O que posso fazer para evitar isso?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Qt a isso só há uma solução, 1 driver por serie.

Vê o tópico do Hugo e do António. Essa questão foi amplamente discutida por lá!  :Wink: 

abraço,

JA

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Obrigado pela resposta.
Acho que um fusível de 800 mA em cada série resolve.
http://www.federalcomp.com.br/Produt...3565-3565.aspx

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Lançando aqui outro tema: hoje estive a mexericar no meu controlador da iluminação o que envolveu programação frequente. Ora quando alimentei o arduino via usb o meu pwm dos leds via mosfet passou-se. Mesmo a 255 dava menos de metade da intensidade. Agora quando alimento à bruta com uma fonte a 9v e muitos amperes pelo Vin tudo corre normalmente. 
O arduino também está a gerir 4 relays que puxam para aí 20mA cada um, será por isso?
Será que a entrada usb não está a produzir potência suficiente?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Nuno.

Pois, tem cuidado com os relés.

Tens a certeza que são só 20mA?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Nuno.
> 
> Pois, tem cuidado com os relés.
> 
> Tens a certeza que são só 20mA?


É o que diz o datasheet. Posso sempre tentar medir. Na volta o melhor seria ter uma fonte independente e uma ponte de fets a abrir aquilo... No entanto lembro-me da placa ter lá dois headers que penso eu se destinam a uma fonte independente para ativar os relays. Tenho que ver...

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Quantos miliamperes consome o IRFZ34N?
Pergunto isto pois, gostaria de saber quantos mosfets posso ligar em um pino do arduino.
Aqui tem o "datasheet" mas, não sei qual o valor correspondente.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...ta/irfz34n.pdf

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ui.. podes ligar mais do que o que precisas de certeza!  :Wink: 

Os fet's têm alta impedancia na gate, o consumo ronda os micro amperes.

abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> ui.. podes ligar mais do que o que precisas de certeza! 
> 
> Os fet's têm alta impedancia na gate, o consumo ronda os micro amperes.
> 
> abraço


Olá!
João, obrigado!

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Fiz o projeto de um PCB.

Aqui está o esquemático:



Aqui está o PCB:



Está correto?

Obs.: As trilhas de PWM têm largura 12 e as outras 32 mil.

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Esta versão com trilhas de 16 e 56 mil é mais adequada?



Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A largura das pistas depende da corrente de trabalho, se for para 700mA, diria que dá. Neste caso precisas de te preocupar com as pistas correspondentes aos sinais Source e Dreno dos Fet, que são esses que vão suportar as correntes elevadas.

É uma questão de fazeres um pcb, se notares que as pistas de cobre aquecem, é melhor aumentares a largura das pistas! 

Abraço,

Joao

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Obrigado pela resposta João.

Eu estava pensando em usar 1A para cada MOSFET.

No Primeiro PCB talvez 6 A seja muita coisa para o negativo dos drivers e arduino. Porque em alguns pontos a trilha fica muito estreita apesar da corrente se espalhar por todo o PCB.

De acordo com a calculadora do Henning 32 mil suportaria 1,32 A.

http://henningkarlsen.com/electronic..._pcb_trace.php

Também penso que reforçar as trilhas com estanho ajuda.

Quanto a ligação está correta?

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O esquema parece bem, só não utilizaria esse fet, procura um fet nivel lógico.

Abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Seria o IRFZ48N?

http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...ta/irfz48n.pdf

Obrigado mais uma vez.

Abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não, esse é o que tens no esquema.

os lógicos as ref's são IRLxxxx

Procura um com caracteristicas de tensão (VDS max) para o que precisas.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Não, esse é o que tens no esquema.
> 
> os lógicos as ref's são IRLxxxx
> 
> Procura um com caracteristicas de tensão (VDS max) para o que precisas.


Olá!

Se importa em explicar a diferença?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Os lógicos estão desenhados para te dar quase o máximo de potência, logo, o menor Rdson possivel com 4.5V na gate. E obtêm o máximo por vezes com pouco mais de 5V. Em contrapartida, só suportam até 10V (VGS max) tipicamente na gate.

Os normais só obtens o máximo por vezes com 15V nas gate, e o VGS max ronda os 20V.

Chamam-se lógicos por isto mesmo, foram desenhados para um bom desempenho com os tipicos 5V dos circuitos lógicos.

Atenção, que com o Due ou qq outro MCU a 3.3V, já não servem para aplicação directa, logo, o teu esquema é inviavel nessa situação.  :Wink: 

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Todos os IRFL têm "package" SOT-223.?

http://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/i...QueryName=irfl


O que acha dos TIP?

http://www.adafruit.com/datasheets/TIP120.pdf


As vezes é mais fácil calcular um edifício.  :yb665: 

Abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

IRL, não IRFL  :Smile: 

irlz44n

ou estes:

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10213

entre mts outros!

procura no google por "logic level mosfet"

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Obrigado João.

Desculpe pela confusão.

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Importa se é IRLZ44*N* ou IRLZ44*Z*?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não precisas pedir desculpa!  :Smile: 

N ou Z é praticamente igual, tenho ideia que os N dão mais amperagem, mas na tenho a certeza, espreita o datasheet, tens lá.

Mas diria que são peanuts, para o que queres não te faz qq diferênça, qq um serve.  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------

